

Show HN: Toolbox for DNA sequence manipulation and PCR Primer design - folli
http://genewarrior.com

======
folli
I started this project about a half a year ago to teach myself web application
programming using HTML5, Javascript and Java Servlets.

The goal is to simplify DNA sequence handling tasks such as sequence
alignment, basic phylogenetic trees, sequence logos, primer design etc.

I would be glad for feedback regarding application programming, user interface
and ideas for more tools to integrate.

